# Looking for recipient for mixed race egg share



## 😄Emz🐬 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi I am new to this site my partner & I have been trying for a family for about 8 yrs now. I have had 2 ectopic pregnancies one was with chlomid & the other was natural. We are now looking into IVF unfortunately we can not afford to do it until our consultant told us about egg sharing. We found out more about this & was up for this straight away because not only does it help us out it also helps another couple.

So I am here to seek for a recipient I am healthy, young & from a mixed race family (My nan is white & my grandad is black Jamaican). Our local hospital will accommodate for anyone. X


----------



## Ganesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Emz, I am sure lots of people will be interested in you.  We're looking for an indian egg donor or mixed race white & indian, can you help us? xx


----------

